
U.S. Statement on Reliability of Election Results - r721
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/26/us/politics/us-statement-on-reliability-of-election-results.html
======
ryuuchin
Nate Silver made the point on twitter that when you control for race and
education the effect that you see in the counties that used paper ballots
completely disappears[1][2][3].

Clinton's lead continues to grow in the popular vote but it's the weakness in
the EC that hurt her in the election.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/801220813890277376](https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/801220813890277376)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/801221546685661184](https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/801221546685661184)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/801221907609579520](https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/801221907609579520)

